# trying to improve things



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

heres a misc thread on changes to this years running.

Never happy I guess.

Minersville passing  siding will be lengthened by 10ft.
Neb Jct passing is gone. Its now just a switching siding.
I'm tring to find places for longer passing sidings.  BUT I don't want it to look to "toy trainish".

I've almost finished all the switches for their guard rails and points being standardized to "who evers spects".(Gregs)

I have not run a train over them yet but they feel very smooth in the shop.

Now I need to go through all rolling stock and locos to check the wheels with my new mico.
Whats sad is ,I have not run the coal train yet after all the repainting they went through.
Turntable still has to wait till the ground can be worked.


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

"So much to do....So little time." 
Thanks for the update, Marty.
JimC.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Marty, is there a diagram of your layout? I've watched all the videos, but I've been drawing up some of the layouts I see pictures on all the time. 

Also, I did update my site on the specs page, the G1MRA numbers were a bit off.... I hope you will enjoy the benefits, it really made a difference on my small layout. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Which one was Neb Jct?


----------



## Paul Norton (Jan 8, 2008)

We need a Google space shot of Marty's railway.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Here ya go Paul

http://www.mylargescale.com/portals/0/images/google/02-16-2008-640w.jpg


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I think that is an old photo, I found a close up before , but it was years old.
my track plan as of last Sept is here.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2008)

Marty,

I took your advice and updated my avatar to include a more flattering photo of Carol.  I'll post the announcement here on your thread since you entitled it, "trying to improve things" and since you were the one that pointed out that Carol looked.....well, not so good in the other avatar photo. 

Ed


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh, and now you make me feel bad, she looked cold in the photo. At less I did not tell folks you made me ride down to the KC show in ,,your tunk of the car......


----------



## stumpycc (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 03/16/2008 10:19 AM
Oh, and now you make me feel bad, she looked cold in the photo. At less I did not tell folks you made me ride down to the KC show in ,,your tunk of the car......





  That explains why neither of them bought very much at the show here in KC last weekend. Ed didn't want Marty to be too crowded in the trunk on the return trip to Nebraska, good thinking Ed. That also eplains why Marty looked a little "exhausted"...........LOL

Cliff


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I did get to sleep in the trunk.

This time of the year is good for digging on the RR because the dirt is softer coming out of frost.
Its getting busy with work so now I spend only an hour here and there reshaping the higline for better drangage . Doing "unfun" things is better in short amounts of time. Next is transplanting bushes for "trees".


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

windy but warmer

I'm tring to get drainage on the higline currected before the rains show up.

South end









Tring to add different colors up in this area plus add more trees.

North end










Tring to widen the ditch for cheap live steamers who won't install RC in their units.


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

Punji sticks in the ditch... 
THAT would teach 'em...


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

That'd only work for me. They wear shoes/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/laugh.gif


----------



## jamarti (Jan 2, 2008)

Punji sticks in the ditch... 
THAT would teach 'em...


You may have to initiate a history lesson for some of the youngsters. An era some of us will not forget, although I am a tad to young to have served in Viet Nam I do remember my draft number.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

well ya know,,,thats Duncan for ya.

what a nice morning. why run trains when you can work on the RR. I poured the last 8' of conrete , re ting in the highline and adding about 12 more ft of  track to make the grade gental.

Next I plan to bring the 3 Mac 70s up and because they have a long body with the trucks so close to the ends , they show up any sags or bumps in the line. I watch the couplers as they move slowing.  then I can shim t under the ties.

Well the track is in and its a fully operational death star...... now I just need to test someones K-36 and see how they run.
what a good day, lots of little things done.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Last night at the board meeting, it was decided to add a wye track off the highline lead. 
Mainly due to raising cost of maintenance , lack of weekly labors , cost of rail,,so the center lower double reverse loop will be taken out. (has been) 
This will allow large (riding mowers) to cut grass in the center. 
photos later. 
This will also stop some "stray" folks at the steam up from changing directions w/o telling others. 
You can now take the train up the highline from either direction. 

with all the improvements to the high line train traffic should flow better. 

BTY 
The original goal for the rr was to keep a very rural and out in the middle of nowhere look. 

Besides, the Gold Rule applies here.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

You may have to initiate a history lesson for some of the youngsters. An era some of us will not forget, although I am a tad to young to have served in Viet Nam I do remember my draft number. 




They stopped registering for the draft months before I would have had to register. When they started registering again, I was a couple months too old to register  

An old vet lectured me for some time, "You either served or evaded! Which was it?" It was some time for him to simmer down so I could tell him they weren't drafing grade-schoolers.


----------

